# Holiday Worked.... BFP BFP BFP



## carmen

Hi Girls....

Well as some of you know i spent my 2WW in Gran Canaria.

And at 15 DPO , with 2nd Morning Urine i got my :bfp: with a clearblue. I have took some fotos on the digi and i will update them when oh ... shows me how.

This was my second month trying after the MC and the first month with Pre-seed. I am over the moon, nervous, calm everything rolled into one. :happydance:

Thanks to everyone on here that gave me support through the hard start of the year :hug:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge congratulations! xXx


----------



## butterflies

wow....:bfp: congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Samo

congratulations!!! so happy for you :D that's great that pre-seed worked for you! see you over in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## carmen

Thanks girls ....

I m hoping for a sticky one and i am so so happy but nervous as anything.

But i ain't going worry ... i m going to relax. 

:happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!! Sending lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations hun!!
xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

Congrats....stickiness all the way hun xxx


----------



## didda

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## nicola647

congratulations Carmen!! wishing u a very happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## tansey

Just posted in your journal but i'll say it again - congratulations! I'm so happy for you! xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Hey, that's great news. CONGRATULATIONS to you both and wishing you a happy, healthy and symptom free nine months.

:wohoo:


----------



## carmen

:hug:


----------



## tinkerbell123

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Im waiting for 2nd cylce after mc so hope i join you soon:hug::hug::hug::happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

thats wonderful news hun congrats!!


----------



## biteable

congrats hun xx


----------



## tink

:bfp::happydance: congrats to you!:happydance:


----------



## Suzanne

Congrats on your :bfp: hun fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!


----------



## Kaelia67

Just dropping by to say Congratulation's sweetheart!! I knew you would do it!! The holiday was just the ticket :happydance:
Have a very happy and healthy 9 month's and I'm sending you ton's of baby glue for a very sticky bean.
I'm so happy for you Carmen :)
:hug:
xxx


----------



## jolyn

congrats hun, happy 9 months xx


----------



## carmen

Kaelia67 said:


> Just dropping by to say Congratulation's sweetheart!! I knew you would do it!! The holiday was just the ticket :happydance:
> Have a very happy and healthy 9 month's and I'm sending you ton's of baby glue for a very sticky bean.
> I'm so happy for you Carmen :)
> :hug:
> xxx


Kaelia67,

:hug: Thanks Darl. I was really trying relaxing on holiday and i must say its lovely to return to ...... and your so right the holiday was the right ticket.

:happydance: Trying to not get excited and go with teh flow. My oh was like o.k don t get stressed this time at work, drinks lots, eats lots be careful with everything... really cute


----------



## dawny690

Congratulations sending you loads of sticky stuff for a happy and healthy 8 months. :hug: xx


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations xxx


----------



## funkym

Congratulations Carmen!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Ema

Congrats XXXX


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Omi

Oh, Carmen!!!!!

IM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:

You did it, babe, im really, really thrilled for both of you. Now take some of OH's advice and reeelaaaax, lol!!

Sending you loads of sticky, sweetie!! And wishing you a Happy and healthy 9 months :):):)

:hug:Omi xxx


----------



## miria

congratulations :D


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## maddiwatts19

YAY!!!!
:yipee: :wohoo:
huge congratlations hun!
xxxx:hug:xxxx


----------



## carmen

Omi said:


> Oh, Carmen!!!!!
> 
> IM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> You did it, babe, im really, really thrilled for both of you. Now take some of OH's advice and reeelaaaax, lol!!
> 
> Sending you loads of sticky, sweetie!! And wishing you a Happy and healthy 9 months :):):)
> 
> :hug:Omi xxx

Thanks Omi Monkey,

I am really relaxed, just going with the flow.:cloud9:

I will be seeing you soon in the first tri :friends::wohoo:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations hun.xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on your :bfp: :bfp:I have my fingers crossed that it is a sticky bean for you and, wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths :happydance::baby::happydance::baby:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on your pregnancy! A holiday and a :bfp: all rolled in to one. Sounds great. Have a happy and healthy 9 months. x


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hunni on your bfp have a nice healthy nine months ahead xx


----------



## maz

congratulations. hope its a really sticky one.

xx


----------



## HAYS

congrats hun you must be thrilled
xx


----------



## bex

Fantastic news. Congratulations, wishing you a problem free pregnancy.


----------



## dizzy65

Congradulations


----------



## carmen

Thanks Girls for all your congrats, there is no thanks button no more.


----------



## Farie

:happydance: Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------

